# IMR Exemestane



## Ezskanken (Aug 21, 2018)

Recently got labs done and IMR?s Exemestane is working like it should.  Needed to order more but it looks like they are getting rid of everything.  Anybody have a good research source as a backup?

thanks.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2018)

Well if it?s working which it is because your estrogen is on the low side actually. Back off a tad and order before IMR is gone forever.


----------

